# كروت للكريسماس وتهانى عيد الميلاد



## sosa_angel2003 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*:Love_Letter_Open: كروت للكريسماس وتهانى عيد الميلاد  :Love_Letter_Open:*​ 
http://st-takla.org/Send-Free-Greeting-Cards/Coptic-Cards-Christmas-Ecards-01.php


يارب تعجبكم . وكل سنه وأنت طيبين​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كروت للكريسماس وتهانى عيد الميلاد*

http://st-takla.org/Send-Free-Greeting-Cards/Coptic-Cards-Christmas-Ecards-02.php

http://st-takla.org/Send-Free-Greeting-Cards/Coptic-Cards-Christmas-Ecards-03.php


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كروت للكريسماس وتهانى عيد الميلاد*

شكرآ على الصور الجميلة

و دا عسل اوى


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كروت للكريسماس وتهانى عيد الميلاد*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شكرآ على الصور الجميلة
> 
> و دا عسل اوى


 

*مرسى على ردك الجميل ده يا حبيبتى *
*وكل سنه وأنت طيبة*​


----------

